# Snow Tires - When do you need them?



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Living in Oklahoma, I cannot think of a time where I would truly benefited from snow tires. Excluding our 2011 blizzard (which I owned a 4x4 for.)

I see lots of mention of snow tires. Personally, I have always thought of snow tires as a northern thing.
Our snow tends to stick around for up to a week and that's it.

Given the rarity of snow and its longevity, am I wrong in thinking it would be a complete waste of money for snow tires in my area?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NoDay said:


> Given the rarity of snow and its longevity, am I wrong in thinking it would be a complete waste of money for snow tires in my area?


Probably. Snow tires definitely outperform all-seasonal tires on snow and ice and freezing road temperatures, but if you lack snow and colder temps, you're likely to notice some downside to driving on snow tires due to their soft compound. If snow and freezing temps are a rarity, keep your all-seasonal tires on and choose to schedule your days off on those days when the weather goes bad.


----------

